# pre-treated my salt pile today.



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

we pre-treated my salt pile today to keep it from freezing up this winter so i thought i would take some pic's.. 

i put on ~10gallon per ton of Calcium, but i dyed the chloride before i applied  . i am still waiting on more salt but i wanted to treat what was in the bin first. 

i'll treat the next load when it comes out of the truck before it goes in the bin.

i posted the pic's backwards. so the last pic is before we started.. notice the sawdust on the pile from the wood bee's?.......they'll ruin a barn i no-time, do you guys have them up there?........they are almost like the "concreto eato ant" that BNC was talking about lol


p.s. BTW: i am the one taking the pic's not the brown guy in the pic's lol 

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good PJ, buy dying it blue you can charge twice as much.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;583850 said:


> Looks good PJ, buy dying it blue you can charge twice as much.


I think more along a rainbow colors would even be better.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;583852 said:


> I think more along a rainbow colors would even be better.


Well PJ does have a rainbow flag flying at his house.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

where do you come up with these pics with lightning like speed grandveiw


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How?
Did you collect so much smurf pee....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;583858 said:


> where do you come up with these pics with lightning like speed grandveiw


I get them off JD's hard drive!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

what did you use for dye????


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;583860 said:


> I get them off JD's hard drive!


That would explain a few things. LOL

Smurf pee, PJ must have had a lot of little cups to collect it all.

I thought he would have just colored it green, the same color as all his money.payup


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;583863 said:


> what did you use for dye????


We have blue dye for spraying, I'm assuming that's what he's using. You can get it at most places that sell chemicals.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

not to sound like an idiot but where and for what??? what do you need to dye that you would have that much of it, and where would you get it from. i get all different kinds of chemicals from different places but i dont have a clue what you guys are using on the salt


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You need to talk to Papa Smurf...


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

well the smurf peewas a little too dificult to get....Creative kept drnking it all,......and the rainbow flag. i herd Clapper was hording them all....for all of his flagpoles  lol



JD Dave;583868 said:


> We have blue dye for spraying, I'm assuming that's what he's using.





ServiceOnSite;583875 said:


> not to sound like an idiot but where and for what??? what do you need to dye that you would have that much of it, and where would you get it from. i get all different kinds of chemicals from different places but i dont have a clue what you guys are using on the salt


the pile is treated with calcium chloride......from the concrete plant for $1.00 per gallon with a freezing temp of -65*

the dye is just some i had leftover from this spray season......I only put less than 1qt of dye in the chloride so it is pretty cheap..(like $20) and it looks really cool

and yes i will try to charge more now  but by treating the pile it did run the cost up $10 per ton for the salt.....uh. i mean $50

PJ


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

SnoFarmer;583881 said:


> You need to talk to Papa Smurf...


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

what is this dye that you spray and what is its purpose??


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

have you ever wondered why there is only one smurfette ?....

PJ


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

she must be very tired


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

powerjoke;583914 said:


> have you ever wondered why there is only one smurfette ?....
> 
> PJ


In honor of your PM a couple weeks ago, I am gonna guess.............................

1 Smurfette 12 cups


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why did you make your blue salt white?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;583912 said:


> what is this dye that you spray and what is its purpose??


I use it for spraying around trees and my gravel yard, when using a back pack. You can see where you've sprayed. I'm not sure what's it's called, I got a bottle for free like 7 years ago and I'm still using it. Just ask for spray dye.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;584183 said:


> Why did you make your blue salt white?
> 
> i don't like change and i washed it all off lol....i goofed up and posted the untreated pic last





JD Dave;584195 said:


> I use it for spraying around trees and my gravel yard, when using a back pack. You can see where you've sprayed. I'm not sure what's it's called, I got a bottle for free like 7 years ago and I'm still using it. Just ask for spray dye.


heres a link to the "spray tracer" http://www.sprayparts.com/dealer/HJV/default.cfm?PID=1.14&action=storefrontdisplay&product_id=22645

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

HJV is the same dealer we have here.


----------



## jfjcontracting (Oct 17, 2006)

What is the purpose??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jfjcontracting;584255 said:


> What is the purpose??


Designer salt, you can charge more for it.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*WHATS NEXT RED PEE?*


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

He can ride around and see if any one is using his salt. It's an anti-theft thing.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

nickplowing1972;584340 said:


> *WHATS NEXT RED PEE?*


LMAO


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;583863 said:


> what did you use for dye????


I think thats just Blue Powerade from the Gas N Shop. Lmao


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

powerjoke,
how many tons did you treat and do you know what the cost of the liquid calcium was? have you used it before to verify it actaully works vs the cost. we get blue salt here all the time but i can't believe they sell it pre -treated
steve


----------

